# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The Strongest Cordless Drill Ever!

## watson

CordlessDrill.wmv

----------


## Naf

That's too funny  :brava:

----------


## Armers

teehee...

----------


## Cecile

Moondog laughed so hard i thought he was going to cry

----------

